# Mask of the Macabre - FREE!



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Four short tales of Victorian terror, each bound to the other by a chilling thread.

The date is January 10th 1866 and the snow is falling thick on the blood soaked streets of a murderous London&#8230;

Mask of The Macabre - A travelling magician appears with a gruesome show. But what secret does it hide?

Doctor Harvey - Bethlem lunatic asylum's newest patient has a story to tell, but how will he tell it to his doctor?

Memento Mori - A photographer is given a mysterious assignment with disturbing consequences.

The New Costume. - The entertainer discovers a new string to his bow and gives the finest performance of his career.

(13,000 words in total)



Four short tales of Victorian terror, each bound to the other by a chilling thread.

London suffocates under the festering reek of its bursting graveyards.

Ballet of the Bones - The curtain goes up on the greatest show on earth, but is everything all it seems?

The Bone House - The grave digger reflects on his morbid life, but what does his future hold?

The Engineer - His creations are beautiful, intricate and for a discerning palate.

Encore - The director makes ready for the end of the show.

13,700 words.

Both at just 99c.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you Ann


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Thought I'd share some of my reviews with you!

2 of 2 people found the following review helpful
*5.0 out of 5 stars A quality quartet February 11, 2013 * 
By Ignite 
Format:Kindle EditionThis quartet of inter-related short stories is written in the Penny Dreadful style of Victorian melodrama and it pulls the style off very well. The language is measured and portentous; the dark alley-ways of Victorian London with their swirling mists are conjured up very evocatively. The stories are engaging but gruesome. They aren't the slasher, bloodfest style of horror, although there's blood in there aplenty. They are more the creepy, unpleasant and subtle kind of old fashioned horror which I very much enjoy.

There's some lovely writing here; good descriptions of the night time scenes, the buildings, the people. David Haynes' writing is showing great fluency and his characters become three dimensional because of it. There's the theatre performer whose show is more than it seems, a lunatic asylum patient, a photographer of the dead, producing the Memento Mori beloved of those times and almost, a return to the beginning.... One character in the book stood out for me and aroused my compassion but I can't say more without spoiling the story. You'll have to read it to find out! This is a little gem of its genre. 
Comment | Was this review helpful to you?Yes
No

2 of 2 people found the following review helpful
*5.0 out of 5 stars Highly recommended February 10, 2013 * 
By ElaineG 
Format:Kindle EditionWhilst I do like the occasional short story, I am not one for anthologies, I much prefer a good meaty novel that I can sink my teeth into. So, this little selection of four short stories was a pleasant surprise, as it transpires that each story is connected, so it felt more as if I were reading a full length book.

The stories are all set in Victorian London and the author has done a fantastic job setting the scene, you can almost touch the fog! The writing and dialogue are all fitting for the times the stories are set in, all of which put me in mind of the early Hammer Horror films; I half expected Peter Cushing or Vincent Price to appear in a cameo. If you like traditional macabre horror stories rather than zombies or chainsaw massacres, then these stories should appeal. Highly recommended.

NB: I received a free copy of the book from the author in return for an honest review but do not stand to make any further gain, monetary or otherwise, from the sale of this book. 
Comment | Was this review helpful to you?Yes
No

1 of 1 people found the following review helpful
*4.0 out of 5 stars Mask of the Macabre February 10, 2013* 
By Joo (in UK) 
Format:Kindle EditionMask of the Macabre is a quartet of short (varying lengths) stories set at the same time in Victorian London with each one following on from the previous. In fact it is more like one story, but split into 4 parts.

The author certainly sets the scene. You can really imagine you are in the dirty times of back then. This is a nice easy read and is very enjoyable. I wondered where the stories were going and found them satisfying


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi, I wanted to share another review with you!

1 of 1 people found the following review helpful
5.0 out of 5 stars Wonderfully atmospheric chillers February 25, 2013 
By Jonnyboy (Jonathan) 
Format:Kindle EditionThis is the first book I have read by David Haynes and I thoroughly enjoyed it. I read the book in an evening and, as another reviewer has pointed out, it is best to read the stories one after the other so you appreciate the links between each. Indeed, part of the interest in this book is seeing just how each story relates to the others.

The four tales are nicely gruesome and splendidly suffused with menace and dread. The writing itself is wonderfully atmospheric. The author described certain scenes so well, I felt I was there. The writing put me in mind of Charles Dickens' ghost stories; the voice of each story feels authentic and apt for the time.

Each story is a delightfully creepy and well-rounded tale, but put together this book is so much more. At the end, it felt like it had almost come full circle. This is a great little collection, quite unlike anything else I have read recently. I just loved it!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Work has started on the follow up to Mask of the Macabre and hopefully will be published by April 2013


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Mask of the Macabre, now has a nasty little twin - see signature!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Recently in the Top 100 for short fiction, alongside it's twin.


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Thread changed to promote both books at the same time. The other thread entitled Ballet of the Bones can be deleted
Thank you.


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Mask of the Macabre review

4.0 out of 5 stars Violent, vividly verbose Victorian vignettes, 13 April 2013
By David Wailing (London, UK) - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What is this?)
This review is from: Mask of the Macabre (Kindle Edition)
Mask of the Macabre is a must-read for lovers of Victorian fiction. It is so firmly set in that stylised world of gas lamps, squalor, wealthy gentlemen and horse-and-carriage that it feels like it might be a modern reprint of a genuine 'penny dreadful'!

The four stories dovetail very well into each other, working just as well as smaller tales. David Haynes writes in a style very fitting to the Victorian era, full of exquisite detail and pomposity. It took me a while to get used to such a dense and overly-descriptive style, which doesn't usually appeal, but towards the end I came to appreciate how it added flavour and texture to the stories. Although this is a short read, I was impressed enough to buy Ballet of the Bones which seems to be a stylistic sequel


For Ballet of the Bones

5.0 out of 5 stars Brilliant Victorian Horror, 13 April 2013
By Rich - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What is this?)
This review is from: Ballet of the Bones (Kindle Edition)
This latest collection of short stories follows in the style of 'Mask of the Macabre' and is another fine achievement from Haynes. The four short stories presented here are once again set in the Victorian period and Haynes creates a dark and sombre atmosphere that aptly fits the theme of his stories. Like 'Mask' each story is linked and Haynes engages the reader in trying to make links between the stories. Dark, gruesome and at times disturbing, this book is highly recommended. I for one can not wait to see what Haynes delivers next


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

You can still pick up both of these for less than $2 for the pair.


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Mask of the Macabre is FREE this weekend until Sunday 5th May.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mask-of-the-Macabre-ebook/dp/B00BDZYZP2

http://www.amazon.com/Mask-of-the-Macabre-ebook/dp/B00BDZYZP2


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Giving it a bump and also to remind everyone about it!
Thank you


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

I've started creating a new blog for my writing. Here it is and if you have any comments or suggestions, please feel free!

I'm still waiting for the official banner.

http://macabrecollection.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

The official banner is on and I think it looks pretty good!

http://macabrecollection.blogspot.co.uk/

I've posted an interview with the artist who designed the covers, Michaela Margetts.

Mask of the Macabre and Ballet of the Bones recently had some great reviews.

Mask of the Macabre
5.0 out of 5 stars Masterfully macabre, May 23, 2013 
By Martin - See all my reviewsThis review is from: Mask of the Macabre (Kindle Edition) 
Mask of the Macabre sets the scene for your journey to the sordidly time-worn and foggy streets of Victorian London. You will soon wonder at the magician's grisly sleight of hand, and be shocked by the change of scene taking you within the walls of the Bethlem lunatic asylum. Then, the photographer's hideous job will make you wonder at the evil within human nature; depositing you, finally, with the entertainer - looking to expand his gruesome repertoire.
This is a deliciously gruesome collection of four short stories by David Haynes which intertwine cleverly. A compelling read!

Ballet of the Bones
5.0 out of 5 stars Chilled to the bone May 23, 2013 
By Martin 
Format:Kindle EditionWelcome to the Ballet of the Bones. Will you appreciate the hideous displays in The Gallery of Wax? If so, you will be ushered into The Bone House, to experience first hand the bare bones of the gravedigger's existence. You will then meet The Engineer, who will astound you with his baroque, intricate creations, operating with the strange grace of precision; yet somehow quite wrong. And finally, with an impending sense of doom, the Director will prepare you for the final curtain. Good luck!
This is the follow-up to Mask of the Macabre by David Haynes, and is a similarly atmospheric and intriguing collection. The stories are all related, but work just as well as stand-alone tales. Chillingly entertaining!
Don't miss Seance of the Souls too, the novella which follows on from these collections.


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm giving this a bump to Remind you all about the books!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Things have slowed down a little recently so I thought I'd bump this thread.


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Find out more about me and my writing on
http://macabrecollection.blogspot.co.uk

Yesterday I was interviewed on top 1000 reviewer, Joo's blog. To read the interview follow the link below!
http://joobook.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/interrogating-david-haynes.html


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

These two little nasties are also standalone stories in The Macabre Collection, but readers have said it's preferable to read them in one sitting to get the full benefit of their charms!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Mask of the Macabre was recently featured in Black gate magazine

http://www.blackgate.com/2013/07/09/mask-of-the-macabre-by-david-haynes/

"Looking for some new horror, but sick of zombie apocalypses, vampire/werewolf boyfriends, philosophic serial killers, and all those ghost children? Something fresh? Or something that pulls from an older tradition? David Haynes's Mask of the Macabre is available for ninety-nine cents."


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

I recently blogged about my upcoming release, The Scream of Angels. Take a look to see where the inspiration came from.
http://macabrecollection.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Although both stories are part of a collection they are also available to buy individually. Have a look at this amazing review!
http://digerbop.ca/2013/07/macabre/


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Roll up, roll up for some good old fashioned horror!

*Mask of the Macabre*
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BDZYZP2
COM - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BDZYZP2

*Ballet of the Bones*
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ballet-of-the-Bones-ebook/dp/B00BV6DR3Y/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1
COM - http://www.amazon.com/Ballet-of-the-Bones-ebook/dp/B00BV6DR3Y/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm bumping to bring these little horrors back to your attention!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

For those who want yo buy these on their own rather than in the collection.


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Creepy, traditional Victorian horror for your entertainment!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Four short tales of Victorian terror, each bound to the other by a chilling thread.


The date is January 10th 1866 and the snow is falling thick on the blood soaked streets of a murderous London&#8230;

Mask of The Macabre - A travelling magician appears with a gruesome show. But what secret does it hide?

Doctor Harvey - Bethlem lunatic asylum's newest patient has a story to tell, but how will he tell it to his doctor?

Memento Mori - A photographer is given a mysterious assignment with disturbing consequences.

The New Costume. - The entertainer discovers a new string to his bow and gives the finest performance of his career.

(13,000 words in total)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BDZYZP2



Four short tales of Victorian terror, each bound to the other by a chilling thread.

London suffocates under the festering reek of its bursting graveyards.

Ballet of the Bones - The curtain goes up on the greatest show on earth, but is everything all it seems?

The Bone House - The grave digger reflects on his morbid life, but what does his future hold?

The Engineer - His creations are beautiful, intricate and for a discerning palate.

Encore - The director makes ready for the end of the show.

13,700 words.

http://www.amazon.com/Ballet-of-the-Bones-ebook/dp/B00BV6DR3Y/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1

Both at just 99c


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

​
Four short tales of Victorian terror, each bound to the other by a chilling thread

The date is January 10th 1866 and the snow is falling thick on the blood soaked streets of a murderous London&#8230;

Mask of The Macabre - A travelling magician appears with a gruesome show. But what secret does it hide?

Doctor Harvey - Bethlem lunatic asylum's newest patient has a story to tell, but how will he tell it to his doctor?

Memento Mori - A photographer is given a mysterious assignment with disturbing consequences.

The New Costume. - The entertainer discovers a new string to his bow and gives the finest performance of his career.

(13,000 words in total)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BDZYZP2?tag=viglink126429-20viglink126429-20
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BDZYZP2/?

17 reviews on Amazon with a 4.4 average

30 ratings on Goodreads with an average of 4.13


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Still St 49p or 76c!


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

Roll up, roll up for some good old fashioned horror!

Mask of the Macabre
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BDZYZP2
COM - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BDZYZP2


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

And if you fancy trying the first book - Mask of the Macabre, it's only 76c at the moment.
Mask of the Macabre
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BDZYZP2
COM - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BDZYZP2


----------



## davidhaynes (Sep 30, 2012)

My Victorian Gothic novella Mask of the Macabre is FREE!​








Four short tales of Victorian terror, each bound to the other by a chilling thread.

The date is January 10th 1866 and the snow is falling thick on the blood soaked streets of a murderous London&#8230;

Mask of The Macabre - A travelling magician appears with a gruesome show. But what secret does it hide?

Doctor Harvey - Bethlem lunatic asylum's newest patient has a story to tell, but how will he tell it to his doctor?

Memento Mori - A photographer is given a mysterious assignment with disturbing consequences.

The New Costume. - The entertainer discovers a new string to his bow and gives the finest performance of his career.​
*https://www.amazon.com/Mask-Macabre-David-Haynes-ebook/dp/B00BDZYZP2*​*https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mask-Macabre-David-Haynes-ebook/dp/B00BDZYZP2*​
_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! --Ann>_


----------

